# John Clarke ~ 2.5 weeks out from UKBFF Kent Classic



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

John came down to see me today and he didn't disappoint. I have been working with John through part of his off season as well his his pre contest prep.

He is currently just under 80kgs and will be depleted down to around 77kgs before being filled back up to around 79kg on show day.

He has worked so bloody hard for this and his dream is to qualify for the mens u80kg class at the UK Champs in 9 weeks time.

Well done mate, working with you has been so easy and your body has responded to everything we have done:thumb:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Well impressive !!

Best of luck with the show mate.!!!!!!!!


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Fantastic. how tall is he James?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Fantastic mate, well done!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Good luck to him, looks fantastic.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Looking great Clarkey, sure you'll make the finals will that conditioning mate good luck!


----------



## [email protected]@-ter (Sep 5, 2008)

Looking very good!

Your tuition skills are paying off James, what with John Griffiths as well.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

John is around 5'6-5'7"

....I think!

J


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Looking good!

Any info on the Kent Classic as havent heard much about it!


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

looking great


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

willsey4 said:


> Looking good!
> 
> Any info on the Kent Classic as havent heard much about it!


there is a poster advertising it in my gym so if no one else has any info about it i will get some for you tomorrow.


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

He's looking amazing! Good luck!


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks for all your comments guys and thank you James mean's a hell of alot.

Essex boy Im 5'6 mate...i stopped growing when i was about 14 LMAO


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Looking fantastic John


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

John you look awesome mate. Be great to see how you get on, i'm sure you will do very well!

Hopefully i can get off work early and come to gravesend.

Dave


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

he looks very good, cant really notice any weakness apart from maybe calfs slightly but alot have this issue. looks in very good nick for 2.5 weeks out.


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Linny said:


> Looking fantastic John


Thanks Lin :blush: hope ur training is going good, your turn on stage next!!


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Biggerdave said:


> John you look awesome mate. Be great to see how you get on, i'm sure you will do very well!
> 
> Hopefully i can get off work early and come to gravesend.
> 
> Dave


Cheers Dave be great to catch up with you if you can make the show..I always check each week what you have for your cheat meal as they always sound nice LMAO my last cheat this Sunday....Ive kept Prezzo in business for the last 14 weeks!!


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

looking really good mate. Good luck


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

Jon looking great mate,,a lot of improvements there since last time onstage...more thickness and fullness imo and not even finished article...keep going my man,no doubt i will bump into u again as we get nearer the brits!!

take it ezzzy

Gary


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Looking fab sweeti !! x


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

gunit said:


> Jon looking great mate,,a lot of improvements there since last time onstage...more thickness and fullness imo and not even finished article...keep going my man,no doubt i will bump into u again as we get nearer the brits!!
> 
> take it ezzzy
> 
> Gary


Thanks alot Gary appreciate it...hope your prep is still going well, u was looking very big when i last saw you at the gym. Speak soon Mate..


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

looking amazing! good luck...


----------



## Titchy Dan (May 14, 2009)

Looking great clarkey, cant wait to see you on stage in two weeks time hopefully be there to watch you.

Any info on tickets for the event?! Never bought them myself and wondered where to get them?

On a side note, where you from in nottingham? Familys from notthingham - hope you support the forest!


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Looking impressive Clarkey...good luck for the show and with ALL the look in the world ( on my behalf that is ) i'll see you at Notts again..


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

clarkey said:


> Cheers Dave be great to catch up with you if you can make the show..I always check each week what you have for your cheat meal as they always sound nice LMAO my last cheat this Sunday....Ive kept Prezzo in business for the last 14 weeks!!


Lol it'll all be worth it though mate, no one ever said J's preps are easy but boy do they work!!


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Looking nice and tight already mate, looks like youll be nicely conditioned for the qualifier, when yuove carbed up as well ull look wicked! Hopefully i will too and we will both be backstage at the brits (but in dif classes  ).


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Titchy Dan - Be good to see you come over and say hi. I live near the city centre mate. You can buy tickets on the door or from Ministry gym.

Brabus - Nice to hear from you mate, thanks for the message. Trust me mate you will be there I thought u looked fantastic last yr.

BiggerDave - Yep they def work!! and ive really enjoyed my prep so far felt good throughout...although there were a few changes today so i'll see if i feel the same this time tomorrow. LOL

Britbb - Thannks mate be great if we make the Brits im sure you will have no probs. Yep cant wait for those carbs!!


----------



## Judas (Jan 21, 2009)

You look great mate.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Awesome mate, good to meet you at last.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

looking in excellent shape...good luck!!!!


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

looking great buddy!

im curently 70kg and about 5.8 i think, i hope i have a similar apearance to you when i put on 10more kg of muscle! lol (the road is long)

good luck!


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

clarkey looking awsome mate  i'll be at kent best of luck dude


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Britbb said:


> Looking nice and tight already mate, looks like youll be nicely conditioned for the qualifier, when yuove carbed up as well ull look wicked! Hopefully i will too and we will both be backstage at the brits (but in dif classes  ).


What qualifier and class you doing Brit?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Looking awesome!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

LOL I knew you couldnt take a year off.

Much improved from 2 years ago now mate. :thumb:


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

looking great, good luck for the show! :thumb:


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

John looks awesome in those pics!

Really Impressive!


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Looking good mate


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

good to meet you the other day mate! hopefully be down to see you qualify ;-)


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

nice physique


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

AHhh hey mate! looking decent as always!!

I'll be there to support ya can't miss that smile!

All the best mate and i'll catch up with u in just over 2 weeks.. i'll probably be more talkative than the last time I saw you at 8am weighing in for the brits!


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Tom - Thanks mate the help and advice you have given me in the past has made a big differece.

Carbwhore, Gaz, PRL, VIB - Many Thanks Guy really do appreciate your comments.

Staffy - Good to meet you to my friend you were looking very good in the gym when i saw you. Hopefully catch up at the show.

Bulk - Thanks mate this time i should be around 10/12lbs heavier than I was at British last October so big difference. Bring on the carbs 

DB - Cheers Bud be good to see you mate, I'll give you the colgate smile when i hit those poses


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

Looking solid! Should look great by show time with some carbs in you.

Those teeth a bloody gleaming too!! Polanite??


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

willsey4 said:


> Looking good!
> 
> Any info on the Kent Classic as havent heard much about it!


woodville place halls

gravesend

kent

da12 1do

more info is available on this site:

http://ministryofmusclegym.com/default.aspx


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

All the best I took 2009 of may see you next year on stage.You have worked hard now go enjoy it..in 2.5weeks time


----------



## Titchy Dan (May 14, 2009)

clarkey said:


> Titchy Dan - Be good to see you come over and say hi. I live near the city centre mate. You can buy tickets on the door or from Ministry gym.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Golden Man said:


> All the best I took 2009 of may see you next year on stage.You have worked hard now go enjoy it..in 2.5weeks time


Thanks mate be good to see you on stage next year.. :thumbup1:

cheers mate, had a look on the minstry of muscle website and found out the ticket prices etc.

Dont actually live in nottingham. Im a season ticket holder for Forest leaving in colchester!! If im up for a weekend i`ll try coming down for a session and get come advice from you :thumb:

Anytime your down mate give me a shout we'll hook up for a training session..


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

A great physique youve built there dude!

Good luck!


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

if he doesnt qualify then id like to see the others that do...

he looks well..

steve


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

stevie flynn said:


> if he doesnt qualify then id like to see the others that do...
> 
> he looks well..
> 
> steve


Thanks Steve that means alot coming from yourself:thumbup1:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

supercell said:


> John is around 5'6-5'7"
> 
> ....I think!
> 
> J


 Well done james and john, its myb pal of bob dawson who you helped win recent ibfa europe and universe, narrowly beating yours truly. Indirectly you helped me get into a better finish after 2yrs with eddie ellwood. THANKS for that. Bob and i are competing at the worlds on 0ct 18th in rome. You have worked wonders for bob just proving age is not a barrier, a lot is in the mind. I am doing the vacuum pose on photo with bob. Hope to meet you soon, myb:thumbup1:


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

John! Long time no speak. I just wanted to say that I have always loved your physique and think you have incredible balance.. You're a top guy too. Best of luck!

LL


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Littleluke said:


> John! Long time no speak. I just wanted to say that I have always loved your physique and think you have incredible balance.. You're a top guy too. Best of luck!
> 
> LL


Hey Luke thanks for the comment mate thats really good of you...hope your ok and will be hitting the stage soon. Im sure we will bump into each other at some point at one of the shows, be good to catch up with you. :thumbup1:


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey John hows it going mate?? Only a couple of day until carbs!!

I'll definitely be there Sun mate.

Dave


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Biggerdave said:


> Hey John hows it going mate?? Only a couple of day until carbs!!
> 
> I'll definitely be there Sun mate.
> 
> Dave


Hi mate all going well thanks...last day of depletion tomorrow !! im a skelator look alike at the mo face is well and truely sucken im use to walking around with my off season moon face im seeing James tomorrow so we can plan the carb up, looking forward to getting his opinion on how im looking you know what its like at this stage...got a 7am workout then a loooooong drive from Notts to Kent for my next workout with James whilst stopping to urinate every 10 mins on the motorway and grabbing a black coffee...should be interesting:laugh: To be honest mate i have enjoyed every minute of this prep and my weekly visits to the Ministry, I have leant so much working with James the guys knowledge is incredible...My goal is to make it to the finals so it can continue:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

You look great mate. Best of luck!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Not long now mate. You are right where you need to be mate as far as your weight now so the extra fats and carbs will just stem to the loss. Tomorrow will be tough, its the hardest day for sure but come thursday its all about the carbs.

Get ready to feel like sh1te, sweat like you never have before and think that you've blown it when you go to bed all swollen up and full of water....

...Its all part of the plan mate and you'll be bang on and peeled come sunday!!!

The things we do for a tin cup eh??!!

J


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

clarkey said:


> Hi mate all going well thanks...last day of depletion tomorrow !! im a skelator look alike at the mo face is well and truely sucken im use to walking around with my off season moon face im seeing James tomorrow so we can plan the carb up, looking forward to getting his opinion on how im looking you know what its like at this stage...got a 7am workout then a loooooong drive from Notts to Kent for my next workout with James whilst stopping to urinate every 10 mins on the motorway and grabbing a black coffee...should be interesting:laugh: To be honest mate i have enjoyed every minute of this prep and my weekly visits to the Ministry, I have leant so much working with James the guys knowledge is incredible...My goal is to make it to the finals so it can continue:thumbup1:


And i'm sure you will mate:thumbup1:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Good luck mate,from the pics i have seen you will do some damage,looking really well.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

good luck John


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

All the best for Sunday Smiler


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Many thanks guys and Lin last day of depletion today been a very long day was up at 4am doing my 1st cardio session followed by a weights session, followed by a trip to Kent to see James and another session..im sitting here well and truely knackered and i know i look it by the stares I just got in Tesco  im counting down the hours til i can carb up at 6am tomorrow morning just been and purchased all my food for the next few days. It honestly feels like Xmas eve when i was a kid...carbs is all i can think of, dont think il sleep a wink tonite..Happy days!! :beer:


----------



## Titchy Dan (May 14, 2009)

Got my tickets through today mate, really looking forward to seeing you on stage sunday!! Especially as im hopefully going to be up there with you next year!


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

best of luck mate,,be confident up there,hold all ur shots!!ur gonna find it hard NOT to qualify judging by how u looked last week!!

relax mate

Gary


----------



## fxleisure (Apr 15, 2008)

clarkey said:


> Thanks for all your comments guys and thank you James mean's a hell of alot.
> 
> Essex boy Im 5'6 mate...i stopped growing when i was about 14 LMAO


Looking mint mate.....!

Having seen your article in the Beef from last year, you are striking the same pose (most muscular) in the 3rd pick. Its plain to see your legs have come on leaps and bounds, a lot fuller. Also you seem to have made excellent progress with your front delts and biceps too.

How far out were you in the pics last year compared to these?

Gonna do some damage !


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

Echo everybody elses sentiments, looking awesome. Teeth are looking dangerous.

I've probably asked, where abouts do you train up here?


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Yeah I agree, teeth look awesome. No one will have better teeth lol

Good luck


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Good luck for sunday mate!


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Many Thanks Guys...really do appreciate it. Started my carbs at 6am this mornning boy do they taste good!! still plenty to go. If any of you are there on Sunday please come over and say hello be great to meet you.

Gary - Great seeing you last week and thanks for the advice. Def catch up for a session at the ministry at some point.

Fxleisure - Thanks mate me and James put a plan together to help bring up those parts so it is nice that you have noticed, those pics in the beef were taken 3 days after i did my qualifier at Dorchester, will be a year ago this sunday.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Just another day of eating mate then the work is done.

John started his depletion at a very deplted and flat 75kgs. I got him down from around 80kgs 2 weeks out to 78 prior to depletion, then dropped around 2-3kgs in the last 5 days.

This morning after around 1100g of carbs yesterday he was 76.5kgs.

With another day under his belt today and another tomorrow, he should be around 78.5-79kg come sunday morning.

Cant wait to see him tomorrow afternoon when its just a case of drying him out.

J


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Lovely stuff, really looking forward to sunday John am sure your gonna look great!


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey John spoke to the "Boss Man" today and word is well i cant repeat how he described how you are looking :beer: .

We will def get some shots..im not sure if ill be at the show on Sun so much going on but before the finals we will get a proper shoot done.

Enjoy your carbs! 

Fivos


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

John is up to 78kg today so a good 3kgs so far on the load.

Keep eating mate and I'll see you at 4pm.

J


----------



## medici999 (May 26, 2009)

look in awesome shape.

how does drying out work exactly? just stop/reduce water?


----------



## [email protected]@-ter (Sep 5, 2008)

Everything sounds like it is running to plan John.

Looking forward to seeing pics of you on stage.

All the best for tomorrow pal, good luck!!!!!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

medici999 said:


> look in awesome shape.
> 
> how does drying out work exactly? just stop/reduce water?


You slowly increase the water over the last week then cut normally 18-24 hours before the event. Everybody will dry out at different rates but by this time I pretty much now how long someone will take.

John remains fairly dry anyway so he will need less drying time. I'll keep the water in a little longer with him than some of my athletes.

J


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

good luck buddy :thumb:


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

looking forward to seeing the final product mate, dial it in and come away with what you've trained for!! Good luck and get pics up as soon as you have them!!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

John has just come down to see me at the gym here and is now weighing in at 81.4kgs. His weight last night was 79kgs.

He is full and watery, just how he should be. His water is stopping at 6pm and then he's swapping over to dry carbs before his cheat meal tonight at the local Beefeater!!!

Cant wait to see the finished product and think John is looking forward to stopping eating too!

I'll keep you updated with how he is tomorrow morning.

J


----------



## deco 21 (Oct 17, 2007)

James does it really matter the small amount of water in wetter carbs such as sweet potatoes etc just curious ?


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

deco 21 said:


> James does it really matter the small amount of water in wetter carbs such as sweet potatoes etc just curious ?


I aint no expert but with what I do know,yes it does matter


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

supercell said:


> John has just come down to see me at the gym here and is now weighing in at 81.4kgs. His weight last night was 79kgs.
> 
> He is full and watery, just how he should be. His water is stopping at 6pm and then he's swapping over to dry carbs before his cheat meal tonight at the local Beefeater!!!
> 
> ...


James, is being watery down to the carb load??Once water has stopped, are the dry carbs something like dry oats to suck the subq water as they pass through the intestine?

One last question mate, but what do you normally allow for a cheat meal the night before and also how much food?

Oh and another if you don't mind answering but what do you suggest on the morning/day of the event??

Cheers James:thumbup1:


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Any news mate? Im guessing you are having a pizza or nandos right now though haha.

Does anyone have any news? You were looking great john, def deserved to do well.

Look forward to hearing bout the results.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i believe John Won his class...congrats mate


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> i believe John Won his class...congrats mate


Good stuff, he was looking great, thought he would win it.

Well done john, congrats buddy


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Yeh i believe he did. Theres some photos on Eric guys facebook to... You'll quickly notice Clarkey from his smile, which i believe is infamous..... :thumb:


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

John won his class unopposed. Like I said to John, athletes know when the show is and if they dont step up to compete that's no slight on his win.

John weighed in at 78.5kgs and looked full and shredded. I am a harsh critic but even I said to him it was the best conditioning of the day.

It was great spending the last 24 hours with John and his partner Sophie, they were great company and always welcome to come to stay with myself and Nicki.

Simon also won his class unopposed and Wayne won his out of 2. Simon has been helping Wayne but has been coming up to see with with Si from 4 weeks out. His victory was made all the more sweeter by the fact that 2 weeks out he had a motorbike accident, hitting the side of a car!! He walked away with only a fractured hand. he was in agony posing and added to that it dislocated during the pre judge!!

All the guys did well and like I always say, they did the hard work, not me and thus get 100% of the credit. Their presentations were excellent and that was probably due to me having nothing to do with them!!!!

The show in general was poorly attended by athletes but the quality was excellent.

People that stood out for me (apart from those above) were Roman Smentek (junior) who really could be fighting for a top spot at the UK's. Another 5-7lbs would see him in superb condition, he just needs to make sure he uses Jan Tana for the finals.

Secondly Roy McLean, who himself is a seasoned UKBFF competitor. This time Roy made the good move of coming down into the new 100kg class. He looked phenominal and I told him so back stage.

He weighed in at 96kgs and another 1-2kgs would see him totally peeled. Definately another to look out for at the UK's. Dean Ash who came second also impressed me with his conditioning but was just outdone for the top spot by the slightly superior structure of Roy.

All in all it was a great day especially with the Strongman event Steve and Gina organised throughout the day. Just half a point separated 1st and 2nd and with both boys training out of the Ministry, it was a very successful day for the Ministry of Muscle.

Thanks to all of those that came up and spoke to me, its always great catching up with some of the well known faces on the UK scene, I wish you all the very best over the next 7 weeks of dieting!

J


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks guys for all your comments and support. Yesterday was a great day for me and even though I was unopposed it was without a doubt the best I have looked. A massive massive thank you to James and his wife Nicki for putting us up and thank you James for guiding me in especially those last 24 hours. Each time James looked at me he told me to eat more food!!! I could not believe the amount of food that i ate over the last four days it is just incredible and many would not believe me if i told them. Having James guide me made a HUGE difference and the change in my body in the last 24 hours before the show shocked me. Back stage for the first time yesterday I was full and vascular without even pumping up so it goes to show just how much food the body needs and can take without spilling over.

Yesterday I arrived home for the show about 11.30pm I had a very clean cheat meal of oats, peanut butter, raisins, muscle milk and 2 litres of water then went to sleep. I woke up at 5 am this morning and weight was still 78.5 did my hours high intensity cardio and now straight back on the diet and cooking my food for the day. My aim now in to come in my best for the final and see where that takes me, really excited and looking forward to stepping on stage with the likes of Wade, Linsay Bruce, Dwane etc who all have fantastic physiques and guys I have watched for a long time....cant wait for the next 7 weeks :thumbup1:


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Well done fella enjoy the moment


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Congrats, John!

It was a pleasure to be there and watch you - and of course everything James said about you was true!


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Each time James looked at me he told me to eat more food!!! I could not believe the amount of food that i ate over the last four days it is just incredible and many would not believe me if i told them. Having James guide me made a HUGE difference and the change in my body in the last 24 hours before the show shocked me. Back stage for the first time yesterday I was full and vascular without even pumping up so it goes to show just how much food the body needs and can take without spilling over

Like ive said in the PM mate, well done....

Mines this weekend at Leicester and its the above ive always been scared to do incase of that spill over.

Food for thought eh..literally, especially when ive only been on 7g carbs per meal for almost 2 weeks due to then deciding to do Leicester first as opposed to putting all my eggs in one basket at Leeds. Your enthusiasms an inspiration fella..... :thumbup1:


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

Brilliant news mate! I would say Im looking forward to eating all that food but I know it was probably a killer


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Congrats mate...well done.!!

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Looked great John, well done again mate.

Dave


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

John is in this from 3:20 mins in.

looking awesome mate well done!! :thumb:


----------



## karenmarillier (Nov 20, 2007)

Well done John

Was nice to see you yesterday - you looked great 

Kx


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

CarbWhore said:


> John is in this from 3:20 mins in.
> 
> looking awesome mate well done!! :thumb:


Many thanks mate!! appreciate you taking the time to post that:thumbup1:


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

karenmarillier said:


> Well done John
> 
> Was nice to see you yesterday - you looked great
> 
> Kx


Hi Karen was great to see you too and many thanks for the comment. Im just about to email you to book my tan for the finals


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Looking fantastic mate, very well done


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Well done John, best shape of your life for sure.

If I do ok at my show we can have have a laugh in Nottingham. I'll be in the middleweights too if James can get this last stone off me  At the rate it's coming off now I can't see it being a problem though.


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Nine Pack said:


> Well done John, best shape of your life for sure.
> 
> If I do ok at my show we can have have a laugh in Nottingham. I'll be in the middleweights too if James can get this last stone off me  At the rate it's coming off now I can't see it being a problem though.


Thanks Paul. It will be great to step on stage with you at the British! I have no doubt what so ever that you will be there :thumbup1:


----------



## j1mshere (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi John, only just seen this thread. Congratulations, seen some pics and you looked awesome. Look forward to seeing you in Nottingham. James


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

John i have only seen your new avatar and you look fantastic. I really rate your shape. Good luck for the rest of the diet


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

congrats!!!


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Well done Smiler :thumbup1:


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

I agree that your conditioning was the best in the whole show, very good proportioned physique. Do you feel you can get tighter for the British? Where do you realistically feel you can place, top 5?


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Congrats for the comp. Must be feeling great about it all.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Ahh The Colgate Champ! 

Congrats matey! you looked awesome up there! the difference from the British is incredible! Your bird is tidy too 

see u in 6.5 weeks at the Brits!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats clarkey! Condition was amazing, and get your delts!  :lol:

Good luck at the brits!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Nice job mate, great conditioning on the day, 6.5 weeks you are going to look even better! Will see you in Nottingham matey


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Many Thanks guys for all your comments...

Massivemonster - Appreciate your comments mate. To be honest the finals are a totally different ball game with so many top fantastic physiques on show, I would be over the moon if I made the Sunday show which is the top 10. As far as conditioning goes I leave that side of things to James and just follow the plan that is put together. The plan was for me to come into the show around 95% and then be the best I can be for the finals.

DB - LMAO Dont worry pal I caught you giving her the once over...(and so did she  ) be good to catch up again at the Brits mate.

DefDaz, Incredible, Linny, Galt, Tainted Soul - Thank you guys 

Magic - Be good to see you at the Brits and eat some dirty dirty food after its all done


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

clarkey said:


> Many Thanks guys for all your comments...
> 
> Massivemonster - Appreciate your comments mate. To be honest the finals are a totally different ball game with so many top fantastic physiques on show, I would be over the moon if I made the Sunday show which is the top 10. As far as conditioning goes I leave that side of things to James and just follow the plan that is put together. The plan was for me to come into the show around 95% and then be the best I can be for the finals.
> 
> ...


Can i come pleeese???? I'm not allowed pudding on my cheat anymore lol


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

clarkey said:


> DB - LMAO Dont worry pal I caught you giving her the once over...(and so did she  ) be good to catch up again at the Brits mate.


hahahaha Mr Pearly whites hahahahaha..... im sure he will offer to look after her for you at the brits if you want :laugh: x


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

John!

I envy your physique mate. Very pleasing look. Your condition was spot on. If you can come in even tighter at the Finals you'll certainly get the judges looking in your direction ALTHOUGH that smile does the trick anyway lol.

Reading this thread and seeing the video of you on stage has inspired me further to get back on stage next year. My arms is well recovered now and my physique is primed for growth! I cannot wait.

Congratulations mate.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Littleluke said:


> John!
> 
> I envy your physique mate. Very pleasing look. Your condition was spot on. If you can come in even tighter at the Finals you'll certainly get the judges looking in your direction ALTHOUGH that smile does the trick anyway lol.
> 
> ...


  miss ya Lukey boy!


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

Nicely done bud,,,new u would get the ticket,even if the others would have turned up u would still be going to the brits.One things for sure thou u aint going to be up there on ur jack jones in 6weeks weeks time!!haha.it will be stacked out for both of us!!

maybe we can get that training session in down with J between between now and brits??

take it ezzzy mate head down

G


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks baz LOL Miss you too mate x.. Text me! I'll try call you one evening.


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Clarkey well done son!!! Now its finals time. All the best


----------

